# Are puppies really that difficult and breeders with multiple kennels



## ajdn17 (Aug 26, 2012)

So I've been researching raising a puppy a lot recently as I'm planning on getting a puppy in mid to late December. I'm trying to prepare myself as much as possible. Recently my fiance started saying a puppy is going to ruin our lives because they are so hard to raise. He says all of our things will be ruined and our cats will be miserable and start peeing all over hte house (my oldest cat has diabetes and had peeing issues for a long time which have been under control for almost a year now). I'm kind of confused as to why he's being so negative when we both agreed to get a dog per my therapists reccomondation to help me feel less scared at home and in public. 

I know raising a puppy isn't some walk in the park and I know shepherds are very bitey but I feel like I'm prepared to deal with it. I have wanted a dog for so long and I've read up about them for a long time so none of it is going to come as a surprise. I'm prepared to deal with any issues that arrise. I get that there are going to sleepless nights and accidents and so much biting. I don't really think all of it is going to ruin our life though. I personally have never had a dog before though. I've been around plenty of dogs but have never owned one. He has had a lot of dogs growing up and loved them all.

So are puppies really that hard to raise? Am I going to regret getting a puppy and be stressed out all the time? Are we in over our heads? 



On to the breeder.

I was looking into getting a puppy from gaardogs but didn't get on the wait list soon enough so I started to look for different breeders. I have been contact with a breeder who lives 10 minutes away from me but she isn't going to have any puppies until next summer. Now I've decided I would like to get a puppy from Sable Rock Kennels in Minnesota. I've looked for reviews on the breeder online and on this forum but haven't really seen much. She seems to be a decent breeder, she health tests the dogs and feeds them raw which I'm all for. I don't think she works them but I am ok with that. What my issue is is that she has one other kennel. It's for white shepherds I guess. I suppose breeding German Shepherds and White shepherds isn't a horrible thing but she seems to have a lot of dogs. I also don't like who I emailed her and she didnt' give me much information, just said she has 3 litters coming up that I could put a deposit on, she didn't ask any questions about me or my home. I sent one back last night with a bunch of questions and I'm still waiting to hear back from her. 

Does anyone have any expierence with this breeder, does she seem like a decent breeder or someone with way too many dogs? If I could be pointed towards another breeder in the midwest (I live in Wisconsin) I would greatly appreciate. I would like to get a pup in December or Januarary though, not before then because our schedules. 

German Shepherd Puppies / German Shepherds for Sale

White German Shepherds


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!
It's always better when the other half is on the same page! But my husband isn't always on my page. Just like kids some are easier than others. I have cats and always will have cats. It's easier to introduce a puppy to a cat than an older dog but it takes work. My cats have never resorted to doing things because of a new dog in the house. Sometimes, a lot of times, yes having animals interfers or disrupts your plans.
At first having a new puppy is sometimes over whelming, but well worth the trouble in the end.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

So much of that depends on the individual pets and how much time and effort you put into working with your new puppy.

**touch wood** other than one scare (thought my pup ate a bottle cap, she actually knocked it under the couch) I haven't had any problems with my puppy. She's never chewed anything she isn't supposed to. This is probably because I 

a) watch her like a hawk
b) provide her with lots of variety of chew toys
c) crate her if I can't watch her

As far as the other animals in your house, some adapt well and come don't. It's impossible to say how that will go. Are your cats fairly easy going? 

In regards to the breeder, I can't really offer any help. I am against people who breed for colour (no offense to anyone), I just think colour doesn't matter at all. Do you want showlines or working lines. They are very different as far as health & temperaments go (as a general rule).

Take a good look at the sales contract. What kind of health guarantees are there? What happens if you have a health issue, what happens to the dog and are you ok with that? (My pups breeder requires proof from a vet of a genetic issue, then she will refund the money or replace the dog - *dog does not have to be euthanized or returned to her*) What kind of health testing does the breeder do on it's breeding stock? Are the dogs titled? I like to see some working titles, as I think it says the dog is generally healthy and trainable.

Personally I like a breeder who does maybe one or two litters a year. Doesn't mean bigger kennels are bad, but I like the more intimate feel of someone who is able to keep track of all their offspring. That was actually one of the criteria my breeder had in selling her puppies - she had to be kept updated *with photos, for the life of the dog*. That told me she truly cared about their welfare and that a good home was more important than the $$. And that is someone I can support. 

ETA: the best investment I ever made was training classes. I think they should be mandatory for all dog owners, but especially GSD's


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

In a way, yes... he's right. He's a little over exaggerating, but that's what men do. No offense to the guys on here!  lol!

Getting a puppy (especially at 8 weeks old) is a LOT of work. It's like having a newborn baby. They can add a lot of stress and can definitely change "home life" quite a bit. However, in the end, it's very worth it. 

Right now we have 3 GSDs. 4.5 month old, 1.5 year old, and a 2.5 year old. My life is the dogs. I wake up... dogs... after work.. dogs... before bed.. dogs. They have put a lot more stress on my SO and I financially, physically, and mentally... no doubt about it. We have to clean all the time to keep this house nice, we have to fix a lot that they ruin, when the little one is out we have to watch her like a hawk. There's no such thing as going out for a drink anymore, or going to have fun out with friends.... trust me, after a few drinks or getting home really late... the LAST thing you want to do is take care of dogs! lol! The "young couple without kids" life is over for us. No sports car.... SUV. No going out with friends... walks with the dogs or training class. TV shows are now shared with barking/whining, nails on the floor, and the occasional nose bump. There's no such thing as a spontaneous getaway. Going anywhere now includes packing up 3 dogs, all their stuff, food portioned out, toys, treats, kennels and either a hotel that allows dogs or a good friend that will dog sit... and of course, if they are left with a friend, daily calls to check in on them and a good amount of stress wondering how they are doing. Instead of worrying about how my hair looks, or what I'm going to wear.... it's now about how the dog's "potty" consistency is doing, did they eat okay, are their eyes clear, and did they get enough exercise. The list can really go on and on. Our conversations are definitely not the same anymore.... mostly always about the dogs and either what they did right or how much I want to open my front door and kick them out!  lol

Basically, we don't have the time we did before to enjoy each other. That takes a toll on things. But, we were comfortable in our relationship and we've adapted and adjusted our life and our schedules. 

Just keep doing your research, understand the breed, learn as much as you can about training and raising a pup, and definitely make sure you are both on board with this idea. If someone in the house is unhappy with the dog being there... the dog will feel that and it will just lead to tension between the dog and your fiance. 

As of breeders, I agree with the posts before... I like my breeders to have 1-2 litters a year, raised in the home, health certs and tests, a guarantee on the pups, titles on the parents (proves they work their dogs, know their dogs in and out, and that they understand the breed... PLUS, it definitely gives me an advantage if that's what I want to do with the dog), and a good knowledge of the breed... kept inside the standard and they understand what the breed is supposed to be. Not breeding specifically for color, or any single trait. They also need to ask me questions, and get to know me, my home, and what I'm doing with that pup.... if they care about where their puppies are going... then they care about the pups and their breeding program. Shows they will be there for you. If not... then who knows what else they didn't care about and skipped when breeding? Show's lack of passion and more for money. Do your research and question question question! If you don't get answers, or get answers that are not what you wanted... Move on!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The reason you won't find much on this kennel is because we aren't allowed to post anything negative about breeders. I would suggest you find another breeder.

I would be very concerned about your older diabetic cat. I don't know that it would be fair to him to bring in a puppy and it could very well cause him to start having peeing problems in the house.

As this would be your first dog and your BF is concerned about your things and pee in the house, maybe you should look into getting an adult dog instead. Puppies are destructive and require a massive amount of time and energy. There are some great dogs in rescue that could work very well for you. Then for your next dog, think about getting a puppy.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I adopted Seven at 7 weeks and she is now 5 1/2 months. Having a young pup does change things quite a bit. 

You start off with a cute, fuzzy puppy, but immediately you are heading outside every 30-60 min for potty breaks and trying to figure out how to housebreak. Then you have repeated vet visits over the first few weeks, and trying to teach that you aren't a chew toy. Just when you think you have it figured out, your dog takes it up a notch and decides she isn't getting enough exercise, changes how she signals for potty and isn't interested in her old toys anymore. 

There are advantages to adopting a puppy, but also advantages to adopting an older dog. My mom adopted a 2 yr old dog. They went to one series of classes at Petsmart and that's it. The dog goes on walks and to the dog park, but when they're at home the dog just chills out. We're on our second training class with Seven and if I don't play with her in the backyard every evening she races around the house like a mad woman, or jumps in front of me and barks. The energy level between the two dogs is completely different.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ajdn17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the advise.

I am home all day everyday and we don't have much of a social life so I feel we will be able to suprevise the pup a lot. My fiance works weekends, 3 days a week so he'll be home quite a bit. The most we do really is go to the movies a few times a month. I plan to crate train the puppy so he can be some where safetly while we're gone. I also do plan on bring the pup to puppy classes when he is old enough.

Right now my life revolves around my cats and rodents and bird. I'd much rather be with my pets than with my family or my friends who all live 3 hours away anyway, I'm not worried about it disrupting our life that way. My fiance said he is worried about the change and he isn't sure what to expect. I told him we will put the puppy on a schedule and things will change but we will get used to it, change is scary but as humans we do adapt quite well lol. Our household is very calm, we're almost like an old couple in that respect and I think that's what is scaring him. He never raised a dog with schedule or anything, that's just not how his family was so I imagine that helps stem some of these fears. 

My diabetic cat, Boots, is 8 years old. I have had him since he was 7 weeks old and he has never been around dogs. He is very lazy and pretty mellow but..we had an issue at one point when I moved in with my fiance and his grandparents. They had a 20 pound dog who snuck his way upstairs where my cat was kept and wandered in the room while I was brushing Boots. Boots freaked out and bit me pretty bad, I had to go to the emergency room a few days later because I had an infection in my hand. Because of this one incident my fiance thinks it's going to be really bad. I worry about it because of that too but I also realize that it was an accident and a different sitatuon. We had just moved in a few months prior into a house with new cats and the dog so he was still adjusting, he was sick at the time (not diagnosed yet) and he was being brushed and was startled. I think with a puppy and introducing slowly it will be better than bringing in a larger dog. My youngest cat is kind of hyper, very nice and I think he'd be just fine with a dog/puppy. 

I orginally did want an older dog, I didn't want to do the puppy thing but I was woried about bringing an adult dog home with the cats. We have a few german shepherd rescues but they all require a fenced in yard or breed expierence which we don't have. I never owned a shepherd but have been around them a lot but that isn't enough. 

I guess i will keep searching for a breeder and talk with more rescues though, hopefully I could find one willing to work with us.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

ajdn17 said:


> I orginally did want an older dog, I didn't want to do the puppy thing but I was woried about bringing an adult dog home with the cats. We have a few german shepherd rescues but they all require a fenced in yard or breed expierence which we don't have. I never owned a shepherd but have been around them a lot but that isn't enough.
> 
> I guess i will keep searching for a breeder and talk with more rescues though, hopefully I could find one willing to work with us.



I would keep trying with that. It is hard with some rescues, we had the same trouble back before Zira. Rescues either wouldn't answer, or when they did no dogs were available, and they wanted all this experience with the breed and such. Eventually we gave up. Though, not ALL rescues are like this... so I would say just keep trying.

However, if not, there is your local shelter, and if you didn't want to take a chance on rescuing... breeders do sometimes have adults for sale. We got Duke at 2 years old from his breeder.

I would MUCH rather bring an older dog around a cat(s) with health problems then a puppy. At least with the older dog, you can set boundaries and limitations. Easier for everyone to get along. With a puppy... it's hard to start them out since their attention span in .25 seconds. They have so much energy and just don't know yet how to contain it. They don't know how to control their mouth, or their prey drive. That's not easy for an old cat to get used to... especially if they've never really been around dogs. If you do go through a rescue or an adult dog from a breeder, 75% of the time they have tested the dogs with cats and will tell you if the dog is okay or not. 

I would say that's your best bet.... for you, your fiance, and your cats.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would look for an adult dog who is in a foster home or living situation with older cats. I made a HUGE MISTAKE once and adopted a puppy (5 months) with an older cat and an older dog and it was very hard on them and that made me completely stressed out. My cat was already very dog savvy and she still got stressed out. Even if you get a puppy who ends up good with your cats at first she or he will be very curious and chase them and try to get them to play, etc. because that's what puppies do! If you have a sick cat that could create a tremendous amount of stress for her. 

Rafi was over a year old when I adopted him and living in a foster home with 5 cats. I saw that he was good with cats and didn't chase them and Cleo and Chama both adapted to him very quickly. I also didn't have to deal with him chewing things up, etc.


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

Are puppies really that hard? We have a 14 week old pup right now and just yesterday discussed how her general CARE isn't that hard, but the "tending" is exhausting. 

By that, I mean - she potty trained pretty quickly due to our consistency, she is learning commands, we're in puppy class, she eats on a schedule, we keep her busy/exercised. That stuff is pretty easy to manage. The exhausting part is relentlessly pulling things out of her mouth (rocks, sticks, poop!), chasing her when she grabs things off tables, moving cords out of the way, remembering to pick up EVERYTHING, remembering to put gates up when she's out and put them away when she's in her crate so the other dog/cat can still get around. It's a lot. If she's not in her crate, we're watching/interacting with her at all times. If you don't, she'll find her way into trouble.

It absolutely entirely changed our lives. She doesn't let us get away with sleeping in. I'm up once or twice at night to take her out (during the first weeks, it was far more often). We can't really zone out in front of a book/tv/computer unless she's in the crate. It's a big change. Laziness and time to ourself doesn't really exist anymore. To be clear though, I totally think its worth the work!

Our puppy chases our cat. The cat deals well, but he's definitely been more specific about his area and litter box since she arrived. I would really worry about a puppy around a cat with litter box issues.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

ajdn17;
I orginally did want an older dog said:


> It is very hard to have a large dog and not have a fenced in yard. It's even harder to do this with a puppy. It means that you have to go out with the dog every single time it has to potty and that means all winter, in snow, cold, rain, and at night. It can be done with the right person and usually a very low energy dog. You are right that most rescues will not adopt to you because of this.
> 
> An adult dog would be better with your cats because you can get a dog that you know already is good with cats. You get a puppy and it will chase the cats and it might not be cat safe when it grows up.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually disagree Elaine. I have a GSD puppy and I have 13+ acres with horse fencing, but not a fenced yard. I think it's actually better, because it forces you to go out with your dog, not just open the door and let it out. 

I originally was looking to rescue, and the rescue was ok with me not having a fenced yard because I was not prepared to let the dog off leash.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I also think you would be better to look at adopting an older dog, with a known and more settled temperament. If you are having anxiety issues, a puppy that is still excitable and could be reactive out in public, pulls, jumps on people, barks at other dogs, etc, will only add to your general anxiety. Getting an older dog that has already shown a bomb-proof, easy - going temperament will help you gain confidence and feel grounded. 

If your fiance isn't 100% on board with getting a puppy, then I don't think a puppy is a good choice. Your stress will triple, quadruple each time pup has an accident (and he will), and each time something gets chewed (and that will happen too). 

I don't think that puppies are that hard for people who are prepared, but you really don't need the aggravation of worrying about every little mishap because of the strain it will add to your relationship. 

If you can't find a reputable rescue that would adopt to your situation, there are a lot of wonderful older animals looking for new homes through private placements.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

One year old housebroken female in Madison that can get along with cats.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23708626


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

I definitely think an older dog would be a better choice, though with cats, rodents and a bird... I don't know. Maybe it would be best to wait a while first? Plus, if your SO is adamantly against it, I'm not sure it'd be wise to go "well poop on you I DO WHAT I WANT!" and get a puppy anyways.

Lots of factors to consider, but I think an older dog would be a good idea if you do decide to get one at all. I have a cat and an older small dog, and I'm also considering getting an older dog because of that.


----------



## ajdn17 (Aug 26, 2012)

My fiance was all for a dog, we agreed on it and now that it's getting close to happening he seems to be having cold feet, we will be talking about it more soon.

I do want an older dog and with the advice here I think I'll try to adopt one but as a I said a lot of shelters and rescues will not adopt to people without a fenced in yard. I think it's weird because I always assumed the fenced in yard was just for letting the dog play supervised but it seems people just let their dogs out to go to the bathroom which is somethign I'd never do. I always planned to leash the dog and wlak it when it was bathroom time, I never really thought of doing it any other way.

There are also issues with references since we are fairly shy and not socialable. I have friends from high school but I haven't seen them in 2 or 3 years and my fiance has no friends. I was in contact with my friends and they said they'd be a reference but they don't really know what to say or what they'd be asked. 

I never had issues adopting my rats and my bird but adopting a dog or a cat seems to be a whole different story. There are plenty of dogs out there but no one is willing to see past our lack of yard and lack of having owned a gsd.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Radio said:


> Are puppies really that hard? We have a 14 week old pup right now and just yesterday discussed how her general CARE isn't that hard, but the "tending" is exhausting.
> 
> By that, I mean - she potty trained pretty quickly due to our consistency, she is learning commands, we're in puppy class, she eats on a schedule, we keep her busy/exercised. That stuff is pretty easy to manage. The exhausting part is relentlessly pulling things out of her mouth (rocks, sticks, poop!), chasing her when she grabs things off tables, moving cords out of the way, remembering to pick up EVERYTHING, remembering to put gates up when she's out and put them away when she's in her crate so the other dog/cat can still get around. It's a lot. If she's not in her crate, we're watching/interacting with her at all times. If you don't, she'll find her way into trouble.
> 
> It absolutely entirely changed our lives. She doesn't let us get away with sleeping in. I'm up once or twice at night to take her out (during the first weeks, it was far more often). We can't really zone out in front of a book/tv/computer unless she's in the crate. It's a big change. Laziness and time to ourself doesn't really exist anymore. To be clear though, I totally think its worth the work!



This exactly. Also, expect no privacy. I thought it was bad with a 4 year old but atleast you can set them down with a movie or the ipad and be good for 30 minutes. Anytime my husband and I want some "alone" time we have to shut our dog out of the room. Then all we hear is whining and pawing on the door the whole time...very distracting.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have neither the time or the patience for a puppy right now...knowing that and being honest with ourselves led us to rescue. Scarlett was not quite two years old when we rescued her. She was a lively girl from day one. I am the one who is home with her most of the time, so she and I are best buddies. We do not have a fenced yard, but we did install Invisible Fence and it took no time to train Scarlett on it. 

We knew her basic temperment and "quirks" when she came to us. She has been through obedience training, through Novice level. We have never regretted one cent spent on obedience! We also knew she was NOT to be around small, furry creatures before we got her. 

When the rescue did the home visit with us, we explained that we had trained our previous GSD/Husky on the invisible fence and that we NEVER leave our dog outside unsupervised anyway. Lack of a fence should not be a single disqualifier for rescue, provided that you are able to give adequate exercise and attention to the GSD. You may need to make your case, but remember, MOST rescue groups only want to do what is best for the dog. They do NOT want to see you return a dog to them a few months later because it doesn't fit your lifestyle/lack of yard/time/ etc. 

Could you volunteer some time with a rescue group prior to adopting? How about at your local animal shelter? You may need to build your reference base for a time, but that is time well spent if you are working with dogs. 

Familiarize yourself with the options for containment without a fence. It may be that with your flexible schedule, you are a regular dog-walker, vice just letting the dog outside. A GSD will adapt to a schedule of regular walks and exercise and you can certainly provide that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Puppies really are hard. Lot's of love and fun, but they also take alot of time and your life has to change to work around that.

Depending on where you live, I'd never get a puppy in the winter. That having to take them out in the middle of the night, in the middle of a blizzard, is just a bit too much for me. Plus they all need a ton of exercise that first year, so ditto on the bad weather and me not being too excited about taking them out in the wind/snow/ice/cold for a few hours at least 3 times a week.

Have to add that if your fiance isn't on board right now, I'd really take a deep breath and put this decision off for awhile. It WILL affect him, he will have to help and if he won't you'll be resentful. If you 'make' him help it sure won't help him love the puppy. Adding a new puppy that will get big and need tons of time really is a game changer for a relationship so if you both aren't on board it can add alot of stress.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

A puppy is not what you should do..I NEVER give advise on this forum but today..yeah...not for you...get an adult dog..see what YOUR abilities are..and go from there..this is a major, life changing decision and IMHO you are not ready for it..


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

What I can say is that I prepared for months read umpteen books talked with my father who trained many dogs who became police dogs

I thought I was ready but I wasn't its a lot of work...ALOT. Especially for someone who had never raised a dog I'm not sure I'd do it again my hands are covered in tiny scabs. And I feel like I'm forever tearing out large rocks from my dogs mouth.

Don't be surprised if a puppy doesn't start fights with the fiancé.

They are fantastic and rewarding but you need your fiancé to be part of it so you guys can trade off at times.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

SewSleepy said:


> I adopted Seven at 7 weeks and she is now 5 1/2 months. Having a young pup does change things quite a bit.
> 
> You start off with a cute, fuzzy puppy, but immediately you are heading outside every 30-60 min for potty breaks and trying to figure out how to housebreak. Then you have repeated vet visits over the first few weeks, and trying to teach that you aren't a chew toy. Just when you think you have it figured out, your dog takes it up a notch and decides she isn't getting enough exercise, changes how she signals for potty and isn't interested in her old toys anymore.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh..I just got back from a two hour walk with the dogs..the 7 month old is chasing the collie around the living room at mock speed. He has for sure kicked it up a notch!! lol


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

dont get a puppy, go for a older dog in a foster home with cats.. and since your fiance isnt on board for a puppy, suggest to him an older dog .. that might change things a bit with him... find a reputable rescue that has their dogs in foster homes and go slow.. it might take a while but if you are patient to find what you need (especially with cats and small critters) you will find what you want eventually... never rush into it. its a lifetime commitment for at least 15 years...i have had puppies and adult dogs, and everyone is CORRECT with the puppy stuff.. i now only adopt older dogs that are past the shark phase, housebreaking phase, chewing phase.. and an adult their personality and temperment is what you see is what you get- no surprises..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have nothing to worry about. you're in the perfect
position to have a pup. you're home all day everyday.
find a reputable breeder. good luck with the pup.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

ajdn17 said:


> I'm kind of confused as to why he's being so negative when we both agreed to get a dog per my therapists reccomondation to help me feel less scared at home and in public.


I got my GS partially to make me feel less scared at home and when I hike alone. 

I am now less scared at home but still scared on the hikes... so instead of being scared that I'd get attacked by an animal I'm now scared that she'd get attacked by an animal. 

As for puppy phase, I think you sound prepared for it. I didn't know how hard it was, I just did it and boy, it was hard. You're way ahead of me already. 

Can't comment on the fiancé but would say when I got my puppy I was staying with my mom. She didn't enjoy it at first but my dog did end up winning her over. Just be prepared to do all the work and clean-up and don't expect help from fiancé and expect him to gripe until he is on board with it. A dog has its way of changing a person's mind, especially when the dog starts to make your fiancé feel like he's the best thing ever, every day.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think you'd make a great home, and you know I don't think it's unusual for anyone to get somewhat cold feed before a "change" like bringing in a puppy or a dog, it's the fear of the unknown, what could happen, how's it gonna work..

Not crazy about your first selection, but I think you've passed on that. If I were you, I'd post on this forum, what your looking for, start a new thread in Looking for a Breeder perhaps? There are some breeders that may have an older dog they are wishing to rehome, you may get some hits there.

As for puppies being hard, well it depends on the puppy, I may be the minority here, but I've never found any of the gsd's I've had as puppies to be hard to live with or handle, and I usually have czech/ddr lines which can be a little crazy)

I think finding a breeder that can set you up with a nice mellow puppy (and they do exist), would be key..

What state are you in? Maybe someone can recommend a breeder in your area?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

apenn0006 said:


> This exactly. Also, expect no privacy. I thought it was bad with a 4 year old but atleast you can set them down with a movie or the ipad and be good for 30 minutes. Anytime my husband and I want some "alone" time we have to shut our dog out of the room. Then all we hear is whining and pawing on the door the whole time...very distracting.


I so understand this!! We had this problem with my husbands dog who passed 6 years ago. Its horribly distracting!

My pup will be leashed at my waist every second its not in its crate or its play pen in the house or back yard. This is the only way I can be sure its not hurting itself or anything else. 

I too didnt want a puppy at first but my husband and I had to agree on what mattered most to us. I didnt want a rescue because I worried about it being around small children. My husband didnt want a military dog because he wanted a dog to be with us a long time. So I really had to decide what was most important so he and I could compromise. It took some time for us to agree.


----------

